# Review of Tru Technology Billet Amps - Lots of Pics!!!



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

It is review day here as I already did my much overdo review of the Dynaudio Esotar2 430 midrange speakers. 

Now it is time for my review of my new Tru Technology Billet Amps!

I currently have McIntosh MC420 on my Tweeters and Midrange and a MC440 on my Mid Bass and Sub (bridging the 6 channels down to 3). My McIntosh amps are modified with BB2604 OpAmps (for sale very soon). 

I have heard lots about Tru Technology and was interested in the ease of changing OpAmps (I had toasted one of my MC420's I had changing the OpAmps when I had a friend - TV repair guy - put 2 in backwards and had to buy one quick from MACS here on DIYMA before finals) as well as all the other upgrades they offer, along with a full warranty. I called Don and he went over all the options for me on these and the order was placed. After placing the order, I got a call from Tru Technology. John at Tru wanted to call me personally and tell me about my new amps, ask if I had any questions about them, and verify the shipping address....who does this? Who has time to do this? Tru did this and I was VERY impressed! Don also told me about the DS option, which I did on the Billet 475. This option completely removes the pre-amp which was of great interest to me because I have a trusted "advisor" that told me no OpAmp is better than any OpAmp currently being made and had suggested I modify my Macs to remove the pre-amp section completely (before the OpAmp changing incident).

I received a box a very short time later from Tru. This is a pretty modest setup with a Billet 4100, Billet 475 and SSLD6i. I wanted the amps to fit between my wheel wells, so I was just shy of fitting 2 4100's. 

The Billet B4100-S I had modified with Burr-Brown 2604 OpAmps, Stage 3 upgrades (Tru has different Stages of upgrades like car upgrades). The Billet B475-DS has "no pre-amp" option and Stage 3 upgrades as well. With the DS option, I had to order the SSLD6i Line driver/conditioner (which I had upgraded with the BB2604 OpAmps). To my surprise, the amps came with an option I did not order, full plexiglass bottoms - a very nice surprise!

Well, I won't show any pic of them in the car due to them being temporary mounted right now as I have to re-fabricate to permanently mount them - and it has been a horrible winter so far! The car is NOT a daily driver and doesn't drive in the winter . I have gone out to the car with my winter gear on and a heater in the car to take a listen. 

The 1st thing I noticed during my listening session was that these amps are not as laid back as the McIntosh amps were. These amps make the Dyns really sing. I can hear even more detail than ever before. The McIntosh amps are so incredibly smooth and warm that you fall in love with that sound. The Tru technology kinda takes that sound a step further. They sound warm and smooth when you play a song that is supposed to sound warm and smooth, but when you put in Nickelback or Metallica, the sound seems to have a little more edge and bite, which is what you want - smooth Metallica just doesn't sound as good to me. They seem to have tons of power and headroom (more so than the Macs). Again, the detail and clarity is where this amp really shines. There are passages in songs that until now I've only been able to hear with headphones, and after installing these amps, I can now hear those passages with the same clarity and detail.

Overall I am very happy with Tru Technology. They have far exceeded my expectations, from calling me about my amps, the quick turn around time from ordering to receiving, to sounding awesome in my sound tests. I plan on much more listening as the weather warms up and my be able to update this review in the future....so far I am very happy! 

Please have a towel handy when reviewing the pics! :laugh:


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

More Pics:


----------



## cgw (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice review.

Where can I find online somewhere to get an idea of prices for the different TRU models & where to purchase them?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

cgw said:


> Nice review.
> 
> Where can I find online somewhere to get an idea of prices for the different TRU models & where to purchase them?


PM 6spdcoupe (Don Amann). He is a great guy here on the forum and is a dealer for Tru - knows just about everything about the product .


----------



## cgw (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanx Niebur3, will do.


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice writeup and nice setup. Did you audition the amps with the line conditioner/driver? Did you run the Macs with the TRU line driver? 

Any idea how much extra detail/difference you heard was attributable to the TRU amps vs. the TRU line driver?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Stage7 said:


> Nice writeup and nice setup. Did you audition the amps with the line conditioner/driver? Did you run the Macs with the TRU line driver?
> 
> Any idea how much extra detail/difference you heard was attributable to the TRU amps vs. the TRU line driver?


Sorry, I did see this post until today. The line driver is a part of all this, but the amps still made a very noticeable improvement. I did add the line driver with the Mac amps before changing the amps out. I did get some improvement with the line driver, but most came with the amps.

I have not tried the tru amps without the line driver. I can easily try that when the weather warms up and report back.


----------



## fastlane (Apr 6, 2009)

I just want to go on record and say, you suck! 

Nice review on a great product. Lucky dog.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

fastlane said:


> I just want to go on record and say, you suck!
> 
> Nice review on a great product. Lucky dog.


Thanks!

But from what I see in your sig, you are pretty lucky yourself....nice SE's!


----------



## mark1478 (Nov 11, 2009)

YOUR WASTING YOUR TIME AND MONEY AUDIOPHOOL!!! ALL AMPS SOUND THE SAME!!! SHOULD HAVE SAVED SOME MONEY AND BOUGHT SOME ECLIPSES!!!!! OPAMPS SMOPAMPS!!!!  Nice review and setup! What else are you running in terms of midbass and sub?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

mark1478 said:


> YOUR WASTING YOUR TIME AND MONEY AUDIOPHOOL!!! ALL AMPS SOUND THE SAME!!! SHOULD HAVE SAVED SOME MONEY AND BOUGHT SOME ECLIPSES!!!!! OPAMPS SMOPAMPS!!!!  Nice review and setup! What else are you running in terms of midbass and sub?


lol...:laugh:

I am running MW182 Mid Bass and currently have an 10iDQv2 but have a Rainbow Vanadium and Esotar2 1200 that I will be looking to experiment with once our weather warms up just a bit. I don't know if I can fit the 1200 in my car where I need to install it. If it fits, I would need to do an aperiodic membrane vented to the outside. If that will not work, I will try the Vanadium and see if I like it better than the iDQ.


----------



## mark1478 (Nov 11, 2009)

very nice  that esotar 430 is my next pickup im hoping. The dome mids arent really doing it for me from the 362s. I may also go the same route you did and get the 330 tweet. post pics of your install when your done


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

mark1478 said:


> very nice  that esotar 430 is my next pickup im hoping. The dome mids arent really doing it for me from the 362s. I may also go the same route you did and get the 330 tweet. post pics of your install when your done


You can see pics of the Firebird when it had the McIntosh Amps. Oh, and I have the 130 tweets .

Firebird Formula pictures by niebur3 - Photobucket


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey how come the SSLD6i doesn't have a clear bottom?

Nice stuff...I want a B4100 to take over the duties of my mids/highs. I'll have to wait a bit though as I just spent a ton o' money on some other things.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

gymrat2005 said:


> Hey how come the SSLD6i doesn't have a clear bottom?
> 
> Nice stuff...I want a B4100 to take over the duties of my mids/highs. I'll have to wait a bit though as I just spent a ton o' money on some other things.


Good point! I should call John and ask him about that!


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

I just got my SSLD6i...putting it in tomorrow.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

gymrat2005 said:


> I just got my SSLD6i...putting it in tomorrow.


Nice!!!


----------



## Ankit69 (Oct 13, 2009)

i got my ssld6i a while ago and it just does an amazing job... whats your feedback on it?


----------



## mozzor (Jan 18, 2010)

What is included in the stage 3 upgrade? How does the BB upgrade change the sound?


----------



## tru tech99 (Jan 3, 2011)

hey can you post the manual of the product ?


----------



## Bdub (Dec 16, 2007)

Product manual downloads would be great. I wish they had them available on their website (in addition to many other improvements to that site).


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Jerry, would you say these TRU amps are underrated or put out what they say they do?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

fish said:


> Jerry, would you say these TRU amps are underrated or put out what they say they do?


They are probably a hair underrated but the biggest advantage they have is they have tons of headroom due to the 1000 watt power supply and that is where you notice a difference.


----------



## tru tech99 (Jan 3, 2011)

looking for a tru technology 4ch amp for sale..... anyone know some one selling 1?


----------

